# Whats stock volt of i5 3570K?



## Laurijan (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi!

I got an i5 3570K Ivy Bridge CPU. 

I can´t find the stock voltage of it anywhere. Not the packaging nor Intels own site: http://ark.intel.com/products/65520/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-Processor-%286M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz%29

One guy made a Youtube review where he says its 1,15V http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fU9RNGTkJk
Any insights?

Greetz!
Lauri

Edit: With stock voltage I mean the max suggested voltage that Intel covers with warranty - my Q6600 had 1,35V reading on the packaging of the CPU


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 2, 2012)

Probally 1.2v, just set it to auto and you will be fine


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2012)

There is not a "set" stock voltage..it varies with each CPU, and the board it is installed in may change that as well.



arnoo1 said:


> Probally 1.2v, just set it to auto and you will be fine




Mine is 1.06 V; 1.2 V is far too high. I hit 4.6 GHz with that voltage


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 2, 2012)

On most mobo's 1.2v is stock , because of Vdroop and llc it wil auto lower the Vcore


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> On most mobo's 1.2v is stock , because of Vdroop and llc it wil auto lower the Vcore



Incorrect, according to the board products I have here.  Like, don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to argue. I have multiple CPUs, and many boards, just reporting what I have seen using them.

View attachment 47080







Of the first three boards I will have reviews on(one is live, one is waiting, I'm working on the other), only one sets 1.2 V as "stock", and hence my mention that what board is used will affect this.


I have 4 other boards here as well, each has been quickly tested(checking DOA, of course), and it varies, trust me. Becuase of this, I ahve slightly changed how I do my testing for overclocking, and how I report what I have found, actually.

What boards have you tried that are doing this?


----------



## arnoo1 (Jun 2, 2012)

P35 P45 nf780i z68 h67


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 2, 2012)

arnoo1 said:


> z68 h67



These are the only relevant, and maybe even not then, because he asked about i5 3570k.

I post BIOS screenshots in my reviews, usually the monitoring pages are there, and there the difference is contained and displayed. 

I'd be great is there was just one set voltage, might make things easier. Some boards follow CPU VID, others set CPU VID + offset, some just set whatever they wish. Differences in VRM design and BIOS make all the difference.


----------



## Laurijan (Jun 3, 2012)

I posted this on the Youtube thread where the guy said that stock volt is 1.15V:

Hi!
I wonder where you found out that the stock Vcore of the 3570K is 1.15V.
The packaging of the CPU and Intels own site doesnt state it.
Is this 1.15V the max voltage that Intel covers with warranty? 

He answered:
It is actually around 1.2v but it varies for different motherboards. If you want to know your
stock vcore enter the bios and see what the vcore is set at when under stock settings. Whatever that value is will be your stock voltage for your setup. And as for the warranty I am not sure. I believe you are only under warranty as long as you do not alter the cpu from its factory shipped state (i.e. overclock) but dont quote me on that. The full warranty specs should be in the cpu manual.


----------



## bim27142 (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like this was answered by some Intel guy (probably). It does make sense though...

*The VID range for this specific processor is 0.2500-1.5200.*

http://communities.intel.com/message/156156


----------



## newlife (Aug 3, 2012)

i've got a i5-3570 not the k and i have it overclocked 2  4.0ghz and 4.2 turbo boost with auto voltage which runs at 1.76 under full load, with a max temp of 58c with cooler master v8 cpu cooler set 2 low fan speed (1600 rpm max) and i have a asrock z77 extreme 6 mobo


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 3, 2012)

Intel guy is correct. There is no set voltage just a range (from where it will boot - thermal talorance)

Depending on other factors aswell.  When you set it on AUTO it will go buy the set range but you could be using up to 0.02x-0.04x volts more then needed

I have a 17-3770k
on Auto it will turbo to v1.232 and upon initiation turbo it spikes to v1.486

If i set it manually which takes some time to figure out i can run the stock 3.5ghz & Turbo 3.9ghz at v0.936. A differance of v0.296 and it wont spike an extra v0.2xx on Turbo initiation.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 3, 2012)

newlife said:


> i've got a i5-3570 not the k and i have it overclocked 2  4.0ghz and 4.2 turbo boost with auto voltage which runs at 1.76 under full load, with a max temp of 58c with cooler master v8 cpu cooler set 2 low fan speed (1600 rpm max) and i have a asrock z77 extreme 6 mobo



Is 1.76 volt not too much?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 3, 2012)

1.76.... thats way to fucking much it will fry if thats accurate
should NEVER be more then 1.38v period most sandybridge/ivy bridge chips dont need more then 1.20 even for beyond 4Ghz


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 3, 2012)

newlife said:


> which runs at 1.76 under full load,



Can't believe this. Maybe a typo?


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> 1.76.... thats way to fucking much it will fry if thats accurate
> should NEVER be more then 1.38v period most sandybridge/ivy bridge chips dont need more then 1.20 even for beyond 4Ghz





Crap Daddy said:


> Can't believe this. Maybe a typo?



Aye it would die if it actually reached those voltages. Those are Pentium III voltages.


----------



## newlife (Aug 4, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Can't believe this. Maybe a typo?



Yeah it is a typo sorry should be 1.176


----------

